# Elektronikas forums >  Kustības sensori

## sasasa

Ir nepieciešams nomērīt samērā īsu laika laika intervālu starp 2 uzsitieniem pa priekšmetu, kurš balstās uz ass. Uzsitieni ir no 2 vietām (bultas zīmējumā). Ir doma par sensoriem (zaļie taisnstūri) uzlikt kontaktus, kas no uzsitiena radītās nobīdes saslēdzas un padod signālu uz mikroprocesoru. Vai ir redzēti kādi gatavi šāda veida kontakti, kuri būtu puslīdz vienādi pēc nostrādāšanas ātruma? Uzsitiena spēku šobrīd precīzi nepateikšu, bet aptuveni varētu līdzināties 100g āmura sitienam. Īsākais laika intervāls, kas būtu jāizšķir starp uzsitieniem varētu būt ap 10us. Precizitāte droši vien ka pietiktu ar kādām 2-5us.
Varbūt ir kādas citas idejas par signālu devējiem. Cik noprotu, tad akselerometri laikam atkrīt dēļ lēnās darbības. Kā liekas ap 2.5kHz bija paketes nolasīšanas frekvence MPU6050 čipam pie 400kHz pa I2C. OK, man vajag tik 1 asi un tikai IR/NAV, bet tāpat laikam būs biku par īsu, tāpēc arī doma par parastiem kontaktiem.
Ja kādam ir idejas, kā no akselerometra (tipa MPU6050) ātri dabūt ārā pliku 0 vai 1, apejot i2c seriālo datu paketi, tad labprāt uzklausīšu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Kontakti diez vai dos 5us precizitaati. Var meegjinaat uzsitienu detekteet ar pjezoelektriskiem sensoriem, tas ir, arii pjezoelektrisks piikstulis meegjinaajumiem var dereet. Speeka pielikshanas briidii uz taa buus sprieguma impulss. Taadu principu izmanto, piemeeram, vecu bungu sintezatoru uzsitienu detekteeshanai.

----------


## sasasa

Doma nav slikta, bet šim gadījumam laikam nenostrādās, jo pieļauju ka pjezoelektrisks elements uztvers arī pretējās puses uzsitiena skaņu (detaļa ir no metāla) , bet reāli man vairāk vajag piefiksēt detaļas nobīdi nekā skaņu.
Aizmirsu piebilst, ka vidējā ass arī nav nekustīgi telpā, bet ir elastīga un pieļauj kustību vertikālā virzienā. Līdz ar to pilnīgi sinhronu uzsitienu gadījuma detaļa nepaliek uz vietas, bet gan nobīdās uz leju.

----------


## Elfs

Datora klavierei nebija iekšā 101 kapacitatīvais devējs ar visu shēmu.

Var divus izvilkt un mēģināt likt tad tieši zem āmura (to gimijas puļķi nevajag un taustiņu, bet tā vietā kādu plastmasas gabalu...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Klavierēs nav gan kapacitatīvie sensori, vismaz ne vairumam. Plus klavieres datu apmaiņas ātrums ne tuvu nedos vajadzīgo ātrumu. Bet kapacitatīvais ir variants. Tiesa gan, kā Tu mērāmo spēku pārveidosi nolasāmā kapacitātē? Saspiedīsi kaut kādu materiālu, kuram abās pusēs elektrodi? Nu, nez, es mēģinātu minēto pjezo metodi atfiltrējot nederīgos signālus. Grūti jau pateikt nezinot precīzāku uzdevumu.

----------


## Elfs

Tur jau vajag tikai laiku starp sitieniem mērīt.
Principā var iztikt ar vienu devēju....kautkur pa vidu novietojot....
Vai, ja ģeometrija kura nosaka kļudu ļauj, vispār mērīt ar mikrofonu no malas..
īsāk sakot aplikācija telefonā un nevajaga nekādus devējus  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Man arī pirmā domiņa bija par pjezodevējiem. Uzsitiens dos stāvu fronti, ko nebūs grūti izdalīt no pārējiem trokšņiem. Taču pieļauju, ka šajos laikos radīts pulka  specifisku devēju visādām vajadzībām, ko es vienkārši nezinu/nepazīstu.

----------


## sasasa

> Tur jau vajag tikai laiku starp sitieniem mērīt.
>  Principā var iztikt ar vienu devēju....kautkur pa vidu novietojot....
>  Vai, ja ģeometrija kura nosaka kļudu ļauj, vispār mērīt ar mikrofonu no malas..
> īsāk sakot aplikācija telefonā un nevajaga nekādus devējus


  Tik vienkārši nebūs, jo jānosaka arī kurā galā ir pirmais uzsitiens. Čaļi gan te teica ka ar pjezoelemetiem esot mēģinājuši, bet rezultāts neesot apmierinājis un kaut kas tur nav bijis tā kā vajag. Bet tomēr pārbaudīšu arī pats, ko tur var redzēt. Tur gan v pa vidu visādi trokšņi un vibrācijas - baidos ka būs grūti saprast kurš ir īstais signāls  :: 
Starp "āmuri" un dzelzs gabalu nevar/nedrīkst neko pa vidu likt.
 Vēl te cīnos a MPU6050 akselerometru. Var no viņa tomēr dabūt signālu apejot seriālo - kā pārtraukumu, kad kustība pārsniedz iepriekš uzstādītu līmeni. Tikai atkal bēda tas pārtraukuma signāls ģenerējas ja jebkura no asīm pārsniedz iestādīto līmeni, a līmenis ta visām asīm viens tiek iestādīts un tas dzelzs gabals pirms uzsitiena mēdz būt ar strauju augšupejošu kustību. BET te atkal varētu būt neliela viltība kā to visu apiet - šķībi nokalibrējot 2asis. Teorētiski varētu sanākt, bet praktiski vēl neesmu izmēģinājis. Tas MPU6050 būtu ideāls, ja izdotos, jo man tomēr vajag detektēt kustību nevis skaņu.

----------


## korkis

Kā būtu ar Holla efekta sensoru un magnētu?

----------


## M_J

Domāju, kādi devēji vēl nav izskatīti. Ienāca prātā induktīvie un optiskie.

----------


## next

Nu tak neesi muljkjis - staasti ko gribi uztaisiit un kaapeec to vajag.
Un Tev simtpadsmit padomu buus.
A taa kur sitieni tur deformaacija a kur deformaacija tur tenzometrija.
(Te visur tak komatus vajag a es nezinu kur...)

----------


## Jurkins

Varbūt var izmantot tos (tenzometriskie?HVZ), kuri stāv visādos industriālajos svaros katrā kājā?

----------


## Tārps

Nu tak neesi muljkjis - staasti ko gribi uztaisiit un kaapeec to vajag.
Pilnīgi piekrītu, bet lieku lielu plus uz optiskajiem. Vai nu tiek kontrolēta sprauga starp uzsitēju un materiālu, vai ar spoguli.

----------


## Isegrim

Iespējams, ka komercnoslēpums! Te citās tēmās daudzkārt bijis - problēma risināma vienkāršāk, racionālāk. Bet autors pieķēries, viņaprāt, vienīgajam risinājumam.

----------


## JDat

Hall sensori? Nez vai sanāks kā gribētos. Var paskatīties uz SS495 vai līdzīgiem no tās pašas sērijas. Saka ka response time ir ar kārtu 3 uS un ārā dod analogu signālu. No otras puses. Arduīns visdrīzāk ka nepaspēs iesamplēt un divus signālus pietiekoši ātri. Plus vēl jāšanās ar sensoru precīzu novietojumu.

Tomēr pastāv iespēja pielikt komparatorus (vai nu aiz hall sensoriem vai piezo noņemējiem) un d-trigeri, lai konstatētu kurš no signāliem atnāca pirmais.

Savulaik vajadzēja konstatēt kura virzienā girežas ritentiņš. Pateicoties kolēļu ieteikumiem, uzliku optisku eknoderi, kuram ir divas izejas. Darbības pincips enkoderim: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary...rotary_encoder

Tālāk uzliku d-trigeri 74HC74 (krievu analogs K155TM2 utml). 
https://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/ele...ital/04359.png

Tā rezultātā konstatēju kurā virzienā griežas enkodera ritentiņš.

Konkrētajā gadījumā rodas ideja ka signālu no piezo (varbūt hall sensors) varētu iebarot pa taisno, vai caur signāla kodicionēšanas shēmu (RC ķēde, šmita trigeris, komparators, opamp, vajadzīgo pasvītrot) D trigerī un lieta darīta. Dir signāls pasaka kurš sensors pirmais nostrādāja, jeb virziens, savukārt clock signāls pasaka ka ir noticis sitiens pa detaļu. Apmēram tā, bet vajadzēs vēl kādu laiku paeksperimentēt kamēt saprot vai ši ideja strādās.

----------


## JDat

Hmm. Var arī ar procesoru, ja tā gribās:
Shēma:


Pieslēdzam vienu pie arduino PIN2 (interrupt 0)
Otru pie PIN3 (interrupt 1)

Kods:


```
#define visualDelay 2000
#define led1 13
#define led2 12

#define piezo1 1
#define piezo2 2

volatile byte i=0;

void setup() {
  pinMode(led1,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(led2,OUTPUT);
  attachInterrupt(2, IRQ0, RISING);
  attachInterrupt(3, IRQ1, RISING);
}

void loop() {
  switch (i){           //kas notiek ar mainīgo i?
    case 0:             // nekas nenotiek, igronējam
    case piezo1:        // nostrādāja piezo 1
      digitalWrite(led1,HIGH);  //Ieslēdzam LED 1
      delay(visualDelay);       // pagaidam kādu brīdi lai useris redz LEDu un nobloķejam detektēšanu
      i=0;                      // nometam i lai var konstatēt jaunu signālu
      digitalWrite(led1,LOW);   // parubījam ledus
      digitalWrite(led2,LOW);
    case piezo2:        // nostrādāja piezo 2
      digitalWrite(led2,HIGH);  //Ieslēdzam LED 2
      delay(visualDelay);       // pagaidam kādu brīdi lai useris redz LEDu un nobloķejam detektēšanu
      i=0;                      // nometam i lai var konstatēt jaunu signālu
      digitalWrite(led1,LOW);   // parubījam ledus
      digitalWrite(led2,LOW);
  }
}

void IRQ0(){
  if (i==0)         // ja i=0 tad piezo1 nostrādāja pirmais
    i=piezo1;   // pasakam ka nostrādāja piezo 1
}               // citādi: piezo 1 nostrādāja otrais, neko nedaram

void IRQ1(){
  if (i==0)         // ja i=0 tad piezo2 nostrādāja pirmais
    i=piezo2;   // pasakam ka nostrādāja piezo 2
}               // citādi: piezo 2 nostrādāja otrais, neko nedaram
```

----------


## korkis

Kas ir IRQ  ?

----------


## JDat

IRQ tiek dēvēts par interrupt. Patiesībā tas ir InteRrupt reQest. Tas ir veco pūpēžu valodā. DOS programmeri sapratīs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Piesiešos sīkumiem - Interrupt ReQuest. Pēc tādas pat analoģijas kā DMARQ un citi.

----------


## sasasa

> Iespējams, ka komercnoslēpums! Te citās tēmās daudzkārt bijis - problēma risināma vienkāršāk, racionālāk. Bet autors pieķēries, viņaprāt, vienīgajam risinājumam.


 Nav tas pasākums komerciāls. Par cik tā ir tikai daļa no testa stenda, tad man būtu diezgan gari jāstāsta, kāpēc tas viss notiek tā kā tas notiek. Šādā veidā man vienkāršāk uzklausīt jūsu viedokli un ieteikumus. Pie sava risinājuma šobrīd pieturos dēļ iespējas atfiltrēt trokšņus, sitienus un grūdienus no citām pusēm, jo bez šiem 2 sitieniem, ir vēl daudz citu trokšņu un vibrāciju, kurus būtu diezgan problemātiski atšķirt no atfiltrēt no vajadzīgajiem, piemēram ja lieto pjezo. Lai gan varbūt ka tur pēc tam vizuāli audioierakstā varētu pēc formas to atšķirt.
Par tiem citiem minētajiem devējiem  problēma tā, ka visa šī *konstrukcija ir haotiski kustīga un vibrējoša telpā* un līdz ar to nav papildus atbalsta punkta pret kuru mērīt optiskos, magnētiskos un citus devējus, kuriem nepieciešams stabils stiprinājums, kas nav saistīts ar detaļu.  Vienīgie iespējamie devēji ir tikai tādi, kurus var pielīmēt pie pašas detaļas (kontakti, pjezo, akselerometri...) un kuri dos signālu neatkarīgi no orientācijas telpā.
Spraugu starp "āmuri" un detaļu  mērīt nevar, jo praktiski spraugas nav.  Triecienu/sitienu dod citas detaļas, kas savienotas ar šo.
*Šobrīd paldies par idejām*. Guvu es dažas idejas. Veikšu dažus eksperimentus ar pjezo un akselerometriem un tad jau manīs ko darīt tālāk. Te no kolēģiem izskanēja viedokļi, ka tie sitieni/grūdieni varētu būt arī sinhroni (iepriekš bija pretēja informācija), bet ar atšķirīgu spēku vai iedarbības ilgumu, kas rada maldināšanu par nobīdi laikā.

----------


## Obsis

Šitādu es taisīju reiz šausmīgi sen savam fizkultūras pasniedzējam, lai tas man atlaistu kādu gadu ievilktus akadēmiskos parādus. Obščem biju licis mīksto uz fizkultūru kā šķiru un to varēja atkopt tikai uztaisot khhokeja trenniņiem domātu sitiena spēka mērītāju. Viens miniatūrs mikrofons uz sitamās nūjas un otrs pie vārtiem. Divi opampi nokondicionē un laiž uz komparatoru, kas savukārt laiž uz laika intervāla mērīšanu. Strādāja tā neko, līdz kāds studentiņš pēc gada aiz naida to kasti sašķaidīja, bet tā vairs nebija mana sāpe.

Domāju ka mikrofons ir labākā iespēja, ja vispār ir paukšķis. Ja tomēr kustība ir ļoti lēzena, tad pameklē Farnelī pozīcijas sensorus, magnētiskos, Holla. Ļoti jutīgi nošancē uz virziena izmaiņu. Bet palēni

----------


## sasasa

Iepriekšējie testiņi vēl nav veikti, bet domas jau uz priekšu *par nākošo posmu*...
*Gribu uzlikt citai(!) detaļai LEDu kā marķieri*, kuru pēc tam optiski (ar videokameru) detektēt. Ar ledu nav problēmu, bet barošanai svars un izmērs BAIGI ierobežots. Ideālā variantā zem 0.5gramiem un maksimāli plāns(max 1mm). *Kā es to LEDu varētu pabarot no kāda ārējā avota bez vadiem*. Piemēram uztinot kādu miniatūru spolīti un uz indukcijas principa. Kādā attāluma tas varētu darboties un vai kādus mA es varētu tā dabūt lai LEDu nobarotu?
Varbūt vēl kādi varianti? LEDam jādeg vismaz 15s. Spogulītis LEDa vietā neder, jo tam jādarbojas bez ārējā (redzamā) apgaismojuma.

----------


## Obsis

LEDu var barot arī ar ļoti mazu strāvu, turklāt izvēlēties Gen_4 paaudzi, kam ļoti laba enerģētika. Un obligāti strobēt, piemēram, no NE567 kājas nr6. Tad kāja nr8 būs sinhronā detekcija, vai vispār šis signāls ir; 1.kāja būs AM no signāla demodulācija un 2 kāja būs FM no signāla demod, kad 3.kāja ir input, kur (sic!) nedrīkst pārsniegt 200 mV un nav labi nedasniegt kaut 5 mV. Jutība un selektivitāte ir fenomenāla, Saule netraucē, eksistē SMD versijas utt utjpr. Ja ar to par maz, tad izeja ir wireless power transfer, a)WiFi frekvencēs, un mobtel frekvencēs un b)50Hz frekvencēs, ja izmēri nav svarīgi. Nu tā apmēram.
\Ak jā, NE567=XR567=LM567

----------


## AndrisZ

> Spogulītis LEDa vietā neder, jo tam jādarbojas bez ārējā (redzamā)


 Ar infrasarkano LED būs bez_ redzama_ apgaismojuma.

----------


## sasasa

Obsi, laikam nekorekti izteicos par detektēšanu - ar to domāju visparastāko punkta kustības fiksēšanu/ierakstīšanu no caur video sistēmu. Šoreiz tā kustība ir 1m diapazonā.
Un piedevām svara ierobežojums!!!  Man tā induktīvā  barošana būtu šobrīd aktuāla, ja iespējama ar spoles diametru 4-5mm! Darbības attālums vismaz 0.5m. 
Vismaz kurā virzienā rakt?
Ieraudzīju šādu bateriju BR309. D3mm it kā maziņa, bet vai ar baterijas atļautajiem 0.3mA man pietiks LEDa spožms. Ar 5mA pietiek - pārbaudīju. Forma (biezums) gan nav īsti piemērota  :: 




> Ar infrasarkano LED būs bez_ redzama_ apgaismojuma.


 Man vajag, lai uz video ir redzams, bet parastā gaisma ar atstarotāju neder (jau izmēģināju), jo visādi blakus atspīdumi traucē.

----------


## Elfs

Uzraidi ar mikroviļņu krāsni tipa enerģiju virsū tam led

----------


## sasasa

> Uzraidi ar mikroviļņu krāsni tipa enerģiju virsū tam led


 Nevaru, jo tur clvēks aiz tā LEDa  ::  Lai gan doma laba. Ja būs iespēja bez cilvēka, tad var mēģināt, tikai *cik tas droši*??? Vai mikroviļņi neatstarojas no metaliskām virsmām? Beigās vēl pats nolikšu ķelli  :: 
Ir vēl kādi reāli varianti, kas nebūtu bīstami veselībai?

----------


## AndrisZ

Un lāzerdiodīte ar spoguli?

----------


## sasasa

> Un lāzerdiodīte ar spoguli?


 Kā tu to domā? Ar spoguli nevaru iedomāties kā, jo man vajag uz video gaismas punktu. Es mēģināju parastā gaismā ar atstarojošā materiāla ripuli, bet ka ja teicu tad apkārtējie atspīdumu baigi traucē. Ja ar lāzeri no malas spīdināt uz atstarojošu ripuli, kas pie detaļas, tad atspīdumi netraucētu, bet tas tehniski diezgan grūti sekot līdzi tam punktam, jo detaļa kustas 2 plaknēs ar apmēram 50m/s  pa 0.1x1m lielu trajektoriju. OK, varētu ņemt 10cm platu staru un tad būtu jānoķer tika  1 plakne. Sava odziņa tur ir - minimāls svars(!!), bet kā lai noseko tam atstarojošam ripulim, kas apmēram 2mm diametrā? 

Šis vairs nav tas gadījums, ko zīmēju 1. lapā. Šis jau pavisam cits mezgls, kur uz video jāieraksta konkrēta punkta trajektorija. Bet par cik tas pats projekts un arī jāreģistrē kustība, tad raxtu vien tepat. Beigās no visa šī gan jau ka atkal izlobīšu ko noderīgu  :: 

Varbūt no tā kustības ātruma var iegūt tos nieka mA, lai diodi paspīdinātu? Bet nu jā, tas svara un izmēra ierobežojums..

----------


## sasasa

Atradu šādu. tas varētu būt diezgan labs, ja vēl būtu šaurāks ap 12mm... , bet nu labi arī 0.5x25x41mm nav slikti   ::  
Discharge current 24mA  ::  
un piedevām nav jāmet ārā, bet var uzlādēt! Ka tik nu būtu ar mieru atsūtīt man kādus 5gb paraugus  :: 
Ceru ka locīt/rullēt viņu drīkst
..tik neredzu ne cenu ne min piegādes apjomu.

http://www.gmbattery.com/product/sho...?lang=en&id=77
..
hm.. citā specifikācijas lapā uzrāda izlādes strāvu 0.2C = 2.4mA, un 24mA ir max 3s, bet kopumā arī nav slikti, ja vien ne svars 1.5g  ::   :: 
laikam pa agru sapriecājos..

labais litija bačas tests, ceru ka tas nav feiks. Es neriskētu ar āmuri sist  :: 
http://www.brightvolt.com/battery-testing/

----------


## sasasa

Iedomājos pamēģināt fluorescentās krāsas. Cerība gan maza, jo gaišumu droši ka nevar salīdzināt ar LEDu, bet nu tomēr. Varbūt ir vēl kādi procesi vai materiāli ar kuriem kā dabūt spīdīgu, vēlams max spilgtu, punktu un īsu brīdi? Varbūt kāda ķīmijai? Vai jāņtārpiņus piešņorēt?
.
Bioluminescence: made by living creatures such as fireflies, glow-worms, and many marine creatures.Chemoluminescence: made by a chemical reaction. Glow sticks work this way.
Electroluminescence: made by passing electricity through something like a gas.
Photoluminescence: made by shining light at "luminous" (phosphorescent) paints.
Röntgenoluminescence: made by shining X-rays at things. (The curious name comes from Wilhelm Röntgen (1845–1923), the discoverer of X-rays.)
Sonoluminescence: made by passing energetic sound waves through liquids.
Thermoluminescence: made when photons are emitted from hot materials.
Triboluminescence: made by rubbing, scratching, or physically deforming crystals.

Ir par ko padomāt. Tik kā lai zin kura būs visgaišākā?

----------


## Elfs

Benčiks nederēs ? Var vēl skābekli no balona papūst  :: 
Ja nopietni....cigas oglīti virpuļotu vicinātu tumsā ļoti labiredz ar fočuku pie dažu s ekspozīcijas
Par luminiscējošām vielām...skolas fizikas kabinetā bija ampulas ar vielām kuras spīdēja smuki ...vot tikai neatceros ar 
Ko ierosināja vai tikai nebija kautkāds SAF ģenerators šaura kūļa ar ruporantenu uz gannadiodes vai..
 Tad vēl ir zilie graudiņi kuriem uzpilinot lugola shķīdumu glicerīnā - līdzeklis ar kuru kaklu smērē kad klepus.
Tad nu tur uzrodās oglīte spoža un gailē sekundes 3

----------


## sasasa

Oglīte nederēs, jo materiāls uz kura tā jānovieto ir kūstošs. Ķīmiskie procesi derētu tādi, kas neizdala kartstumu.
Šobrīd atradu tādu vielu kā _strontium aluminate_, bet diemžēl Rīga nekādas infas par viņu Googles tante nevar atrast  ::  Ja šim pietiktu spožuma, tad tas būtu pats labākais risinājums. Pagaidām gan tikai pulveru veid atradu, bet iespējams ka arī līmplēvju izpildījumā arī ir kas līdzīgs.
Varbūt kāds zina kur Rīga ko tādu meklēt (Latvijas ķīmijā nav), ja ne, tad no jebaja būs jāsūta un mēnesi jādzīvo neziņā  ::

----------


## Elfs

Aizej ar konfekshkasti uz rtu ķīmijas fakultāti. Esmu gājis kādreiz
Vai draugiem.lv LU ķīmijas domuiedru grupā uzjautā.
 A šitie par lielu  laikam
https://www.google.lv/search?q=chemi...SjDRsQ_AUIBigB

----------


## sasasa

Mēģinu pēc tehn.datiem salīdzināt spožumu smd ledam un fotoluminiscentai krāsai. ledam uzrāda cd, bet krāsai cd/m2. Ja es pareizi saprotu, tad man jāizrēķina cik liels spīdošais laukums ledam, ta japarēķina cik tādi spīdoši pinktiņi saiet 1 kv/m un tad salīdzinu jau kā cd/m2?
Ņēmu sms 0402 ledu ar minimālu gaismas intensitāti 30mcd. 
Laukums uz aci ap 0.25x0.25=0.0625mm2 (datashītā neatradu precīzu izmēru) 
1 kv.m salien 16'000'000 tādi gaismas punkti.
Tad nu nokrāsojot 0.0635mm2 ar luminiscējošu krāsu iegūstu 0.0020625mcd, jo labākajai krāsai ir MAX 33'000'000mcd/m2 uz īsu brīdi tūlīt pēc "uzlādēšanas".
Ja tas viss ir pareizi, tā atšķirība ir graujoša 1:14545 
Bet neliela cerība ir, ka videokamerai pietiks jūtība, lai saskatītu 14545 reižu vājāku punktiņu. Ja ne, tad atgriežos pie lediem  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Varbūt ir vēl kādi procesi (..) kā dabūt (..) spilgtu punktu un īsu brīdi""

LED diodei don virsū ķipa 50 mA piemēram 4 nanosekundes ilgi, tad 0,1 sek pārtraukums un atkal blieziens. Vidējā strāva 50*4e-9/0,1=2e-6=2 mikroampēri.......

Darbības ilgums pat no tāda štrunta kā no Litija Pogas 2032 vai mazākas, piemēram 0,2 A*h sanāks 10^5 stundas alias viens gads.

567 tabletes algoritmu, protams, var risināt arī softiski, lai pats kompis no sava video-lūriķa identificē un sasinhronizējas fāzē ar bliezieniem.

Alternatīva - aspirīna tablete vai labāk acetilsalicilskābes tablete, kuru apstaro ar elektronstaru lielgabalu vai radioaktīvu avotu. Arī uranāti derēs, tikai cilvēku žēl. LED būs praktiskāks risinājums

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Man tā induktīvā  barošana būtu šobrīd aktuāla, ja iespējama ar spoles diametru 4-5mm!""
Piemēram, daiametrā 5mm un 5mm gara un ar 0,06 vadu kādi 2000 vijumi, tas nozīmē tinuma slāni 2mm biezumā. Respektīvi L=10 milihenriji. Savukārt 50 Hz lauku radīs TV magnetizācijas spole ar diametru 2 metri un 200 vijumiem, tātad 200 milihenriji. Mutuālā induktivitāte M=k*sqrt(L1L2) kur k sanāks tuvs 1, būs 4,5e-5 jeb 45 mikrohenriji. Ja apakšējā spole nodrošinās, piemēram, 0,1 Teslu pie 50 Hz, tad augšējā saņems U=M*di/dt jebšu U=M*2pi()*f=1,5e-3 Volti alias milivolts ar kapeikām. Protams, ar virknes rezonansi to pacelt vismaz reizes 50 varēs, bet arī 70 mV lietu nesaglābs. Tomēr žagojies kā gribi, bet mazajai spolītei ir jābūt biku būdīgākai, vai arī alternatīvi, jāceļ frekvence. Piemēram, 100 kHz jau sanāktu gana aprakstītajiem izmēriem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tur nevar izmantot to spoles induktivitāti kā lielumu, kas reaģē uz  mehānisku kustību? Tad nekādus 2000 vijumus  nevajadzēs un darboties  varēs ar megaherciem.
Kaut kad sen niekojos ar interferences sitienu  ģeneratoru, pie 10 megaherciem ar plastmasu pabikstot vijumus jau bija  reakcija. Starpvijumu induktivitāte un kapacitāte pamainījās. Vai arī tā  mehāniskā kustība spolei caur plastmasas starpliku vai stienīti pabīda  tuvāk kādu mazu ferītiņu un reakcija ir.
Frekvenču sitienu ģeneratoram viena frekvence stabilizēta, otra mainīga un to starpība ir tas rezultāts.

----------


## sasasa

> no tāda štrunta kā no Litija Pogas 2032


 Ne jau baterijas jaudā vai ietilpībā ir problēma. Tā bēda, ka tā litija poga ir DAUDZ par lielu. Pat tās mazās bačas, līdzīgas ko izmanto pludiņos, D3x9mm nav īsti kur novietot, jo diametrs par lielu. Labāk biki lielāku, bet maximāli plānu. It kā atradu pavisam plānu bateriju. Lai gan arī izmērs un svars nav liels 0.5x25x40mm, tomēr pieliekot to detaļai, kura tiek svērta un balansēta līdz 0.05g precizitātei, tie pamatīgi ietekmēts gan balanss, gan svars. Tāpēc arī tiek meklēts maksimāli viegls un mazs risinājums marķiera punktam. 
Ar vienu tepat Rīgā nopērkamu (ne pašu spilgtāko) fotoluminiscentu krāsu izmēģināju - pietrūkst spilgtums tieši 16 reizes, lai kamera "redzētu".  2-4 reizes varētu vēl dabūt izmantojot gaišāku objektīvu (cerot ka pietiks dziļuma asums) un citu kameru ar lielāku jūtību, vēl varbūt 2x ar kādu "jaudīgāku" krāsu. Cerība vēl paliek.
p.s. Ar mākslinieku veikalā nopirkto spīdošo krāsu var tikai podam brilli nokrāsot. Pilnīgs mēsls  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Vai tur nevar izmantot to spoles induktivitāti kā lielumu, kas reaģē uz  mehānisku kustību?


 Ja runājam par topika sākumā ievietoto bildi, tad iespējams ka var, bet šobrīd ve neesmu ticis līdz testiem ar pjezo un akselerometru.
Paldies par idejām!

----------


## sasasa

Atgriežos pie idejas par pjezo sensoru! Skat. topika sākumu.




> Hmm. Var arī ar procesoru, ja tā gribās:
> Shēma:
>  7271


 Vai tur nevajag vēl diodi virknē, pjezo maiņstrāvu ģenerē un tur pīkis ar mīnus zīmi varētu būt? Cik V varētu nākt laukā no tāda pjezo? Ar savu digimultimetru neko prātīgu nenomērīju  :: 
Paredzēts slēgt pie ES8266.

----------


## Isegrim

> Cik V varētu nākt laukā no tāda pjezo? Ar savu digimultimetru neko prātīgu nenomērīju


 Osciloskops parādīs.

----------


## sasasa

Cik te pameklēju netā, tad +-40V!

----------


## JDat

Kā strādā sabilitrons? Kas notiek ja Tavā sjēmā parādās pozitīvs spriebums, kas lielāks par pieminētajiem 5.1 Voltiem? Kas notiek ja parādās mazāk par -0.7 voltiem?

----------


## sasasa

> Kā strādā sabilitrons? Kas notiek ja Tavā sjēmā parādās pozitīvs spriebums, kas lielāks par pieminētajiem 5.1 Voltiem? Kas notiek ja parādās mazāk par -0.7 voltiem?


 Kad lielāks par 5.1V tas ir skaidrs, bet kad mazāks par 0.7 nebiju pat iedomājies. !! 

Un ja es ielieku stabilitrona vietā 2 LEDus virknē, lai vēl redzu vizuāli, kad nostrādā,  tad gan laikam jāliek diode virknē ar sensoru vai paralēli LEDam - vai pareizi sapratu?

----------


## next

Par teemu neko neteikshu, nesaprotu kas tur buus.
Ir dzirdeeti nostaasti ka montaazhas procesaa plate nokritusi uz galda un pjezoelements nokaavis pusvadiitaajus.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Vai tur nevajag vēl diodi virknē, pjezo maiņstrāvu ģenerē un tur pīkis  ar mīnus zīmi varētu būt? Cik V varētu nākt laukā no tāda pjezo?""
Ārā nāks apaļa nulle, kaut izstiepies. Jo diode atverās pie samērā ievērojama sprieguma. Ebersa-Molla vienādojumu tak būsi redzējis, ne? VAJAG  kā izteikti augstomīgu avotu slēgt pie augstomīga opampa, vislabāk pie instrumentāļa slēguma, un AIZ tā organizēt opampisko ideāla detektora slēgumu.
references:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrumentation_amplifier
http://www.play-hookey.com/analog/fe...rectifier.html

----------


## Isegrim

Savulaik iztiku ar lauktranzistoru. Kad opampi vēl nebija pieejami.

----------


## sasasa

> http://www.play-hookey.com/analog/fe...rectifier.html


 

Par ko nevar pielikt vienkārši diožu tiltu aiz pjezo un tad sūtīt uzreiz uz Arduina ieeju abus pusperiodus?
 Ja spēcīgs signāls no sensora - vienam man tur vai dzirksteles šķīst no trieciena.



Kādi ieguvumi no instrumentāļa slēguma?
Man vienam sensoram ļoti vājš signāls, bet cik saprotu, tad tā vajadzība pēc augstomīgas ieejas ir lai nenogrieztu zemās frekvences. Ja man tur ap 200-500Hz, tad laikam nav tik būtiski kādu opampu lieku, un vai tas bipol vai lauķis. Man svarīg lai no vienpolāra 3.3V dabojas.

----------


## sasasa

> Savulaik iztiku ar lauktranzistoru. Kad opampi vēl nebija pieejami.


 Paprovēju ar j201 JFET. Bija plauktā jau gatavs tāds ar 1 trani un 9V barokli. Izejā uzliku 3V stabilitronu, lai nenosvilina ESP8266 ieeju - bija labi, gandrīz vai sirdspukstus sajuta  ::   Nez kā būs ar 3V barošanu, vai nebūs par maz. Vēl tik tas taisngriezis jāpieliek pilnai laimei. 
--
Pa tiem instrumentālajiem opapiem tagad aizdomājos - papētīju datu lapas, bet īsti skaidrība netiku. Atlasīju aptuvenās kandidatūras: 
INA826 (2.03EUR),
 AD8223 (2.82EUR), 
INA333 (4.1 :: , 
AD623 (6.22EUR)  
INA122 (8.90EUR). 
Dārgākus vairs neskatījos un arī par šiem nav saprašana ar ko tas pa 2eur atšķiras no tā par 8eur?
--
Un vēlreiz par to taisngriezi (full wave rectifier) - ko zaudēju, ja aiz opampa lieku parastu diožu tiltņu nevis no opiņiem būvēju?

----------


## JDat

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precision_rectifier

Domāju ka Tev pilnīgi pietiks ar vienu FET.

----------


## sasasa

> Paprovēju ar j201 JFET. ...   Nez kā būs ar 3V barošanu, vai nebūs par maz.


 Tā arī ir, pilnīgi mēms pie 3.3V. Kā tur ir ar _lauķiem_, vai viņi visi negribīgi uz maziem spriegumiem strādāt vai tikai mans J201 tāds pagadījies? Nav man stiprā puse detaļu atrašana pēc vajadzīgajiem parametriem, it īpaši, ja nezinu kādi parametri vajadzīgi  ::

----------


## JDat

Paņem un ātri pārbaudi ar šo tranzistoru: IRLML0030TRPBF Kas notiek tālāk var mēģināt izrēķināt.

Tālāk:1 megaoma vietā prasās uzlikt kādus 10 kiloomus. Starp gate un zemi uzliec stabilitronu, kuram atvēršanās spriegums ir mazāks par 16 voltiem. Vienalga vai 5.1V vai 16V.

Vienīgi... Interneti stāsta ka jāslēdz šitā:

----------


## sasasa

Priekš kam mazāku pretestību 1M vietā? Man šobrīd ja nemaldos3M3 stāv.

Tam pjezo no kura nāk laukā padsmit V uzliku uzreiz aiz pjezo diožu tiltu (nevaru atļauties zaudēt 1 pusperiodu dēļ laika nobīdes) un aiz viņa 3.3V stabilitronu un tālāk uz ESP8266 - liekas ka viss darbojas.
Otram pjezo ar vājo signālu man ir apmēram šāda shēmiņa (pagaidām). 

Aiz tās liku diožu tiltu. Arī viss notiekās, tik barokļī atsevišķi ES8266 un j201. Līdz ar to saprotu, ka tomēr jābūvē taisngriezis no opiņa. Noskatīju Lemonā LTC6241, tik vēl par shēmu  neesmu ticis skaidrībā. Sūnaini tik ka nav DIP korpusā - ar tiem man ērtāk experimentēt. 
Man vajag (es tā domāju) lielu ieejas pretestību + abu pusperiodu taisngriezi + komparatoru (vai arī vnk. regulējamu pastiprinājumu), lai varu sensora nostrādāšanas līmeni mainīt. Par tām frekvencēm iepriekš samelojos - no kādiem 20Hz vajag un uz augšu līdz ~5000+Hz

----------


## JDat

1M vietā vajag mazāku, jo nezinu kas tur saslēgts. Tagad sāk palikt skaidrāks, tātad 1M ir OK, ja ar to pietik lai atvērtu tranzistoru. Paņem oscili un paskaties. Un... Neuztraucies par SMD, pieradīsi un sāksi lietot.

----------


## Obsis

Atkārtoju vēlreiz un ar lielākiem burtiem: diožu tilts ATVERĀS pie sprieguma, kas ir LIELĀKS par 2*U(f)=1,4 Volti. ZEM ši sprieguma kaut kāda niecīga nesimetriskuma ēna gan paliek, taču tā ir stipri nenopietna un pat detektoruztvērējiem mēdz diodei iedot samērīgu līdzkomponenti, lai to atstūrētu nost no nulles sprieguma. 

Ja Tev patiešām nāk ārā kilovolti, tad nav problēma. Taču PARASTI pjezosenoriem ārā nāk mikrovoltu desmiti līdz simti. Tāpēc neder Greca tilts. Savukārt opampa izpildījumā šāds zemākā pieļaujamā sprieguma ierobežojums nepastāv. Ja PIRMS tiltiņa ir opamps un signāls jau nokondicionēts uz dažu Voltu amplitūdu, tad Greca tiltu lietot (protams) drīkst un var. Sic, lejāk skat kā Tev stāv ar sinf sig vājinājumu. Jo pjezokeramika šādus jokus reti piedod, fonēšana bojā ausis, ne tikai labestību vien.

Otrkārt, jebkāda pjezoelementa IEKŠĒJĀ PRETESTĪBA ir ar kārtu Megaomi līdz desmiti megomu, un nekad ne zemāka par 100 kiloomiem. Tāpēc visa veida signālu procesors/amplifaieris/diskriminators vai vienalga kas automātiski Tavu sūri grūti iegūto signālu NOSĒDINĀS. Un ne jau dažas reizes, bet tūkstošiem reižu. SLODZES SALĀGOŠANA ir must-to-be, vismaz kaut cik aptuveni. Tāpēc ieejai jābūt izteikti augstomīgai. 

Nākošā probza ir tas, ka jebkāda veida augstomīgai ķēdei VIENMĒR un VISUR ar gluži maniakālu auktumpumpas neatlaidību uzmetas tīkla fons. Ja parasts opamps tādu spēj neitralizēt ar savu po rusiškam 60 dB sinfāzā signāla vājinājumu vai pa amerikaniškam 80-90 dB, tad pat vissliktākais instrumentālis dod 140 dB ar pušķi, daži pat lielās sasniedzam 200 dB (kas gan ir stipri neticams skaitlis un uzticību nevairo).

Instrumentāli gatavā korpusā pirkt - a vot nezinu gan. Var jau, bet kāpēc gan netaisīt pašam?? Tev tak nav jātaisa kosmiskās kapsulas signāla uztvērējs satelītam, kas raidīs no Plutona orbītas, šajā gadījumā kriogenizējot ieejas ķēdes NASA esot pamanījusies sasniegt -240 dB jutību. Tev tādu nevajag, der arī lēti komponenti, no kuriem viens izcils eksemplārs pēc manas pilsoniskās pārliecības ir LMV722. Uz vietas mani atbruņo tā 0,6 mikrovolti nobīdes spriegums, skaista termostabilitāte, iespaidīgs sinf.sig vājinājums, spēja strādāt no unipolāra 3V avota, nekādas vajadzības pēc kompensācijām un vēl neiedomājami mazs Naikvista troksnis. Un arī cena, kad pēdējo reizi apsūtināju 200 gabalus, tie izmaksāja 30 USA centi gabalā, un pat veikalā pērkot tas nemaksā daudz virs eiro. Lētākais sōrcis ir Elfa distrelec (beidzot). Lemona pārpērk no šiem un vēl uzcenojums pa virsu.

Pēdējais - kāpeiiic daži opampi ir nešpetni dārgi. Iemesli var būt divi - tiem ir nevis mikroampēru vai nanoampēru strāvas ieejā, un pat ne pikoampēru, bet gan femtoampēri. Un par to ir jāmaksā. Otrs iemesls, tie nav kilohercu opampi un pat ne megahercu opampi, bet gan velk daudzos simtos megahercu. Un par šādu izklaidi arī ir jāmaksā, un jāmaksā pa skarbo.

----------


## sasasa

> .. viens izcils eksemplārs pēc manas pilsoniskās pārliecības ir LMV722....Un arī cena, kad pēdējo reizi apsūtināju 200 gabalus, tie izmaksāja 30 USA centi gabalā


 Lētie ir tikai sīkie mikrobiņi. Mani nokauj visi šie MSOP un SSOP korpusi (0.5 un 0.65mm)  - nav man īsti instrumenti tik smalkiem darbiņiem. Ar SOIC vēl kaut kā tieku galā, bet tomēr experimentēšanai un pirmajam testa modelim tomēr labprātāk lietoju DIPus. Varbūt ir zināms kāds lietojams eksemplārs DIP korpusā? Tālāk taisngriezim laikam vairs nav tik kritiski?



> .jebkāda veida augstomīgai ķēdei VIENMĒR un VISUR ar gluži maniakālu auktumpumpas neatlaidību uzmetas tīkla fons.


 Dēļ šī iemesla arī pamazām skatos instrumentāļa virzienā,



> .PARASTI pjezosenoriem ārā nāk mikrovoltu desmiti līdz simti.


 Tie mikrovolti nāk ja mēģina noķert blusas lēcienu  :: . Visparastākais pjezo ripulis ar J21 JFETu aiz viņa, nolikts uz galda vienā stūrī sajūt un iedarbina Arduina pārtraukumu , ja otra stūrī galdam knapi ar pirkstu piesit. Tas pat nav piesitiens - vienkārši pieskaros ar pirkstu galdam tik stipri kā mob telefona ekrānam. Ar improvizētu "oscilogrāfu" caur kompja skaņas karti uzrāda ap 2V no tādas darbības. Tiesa gan fons šobrīd pamatīgs  ::  Uzsitot pa pašu sensoru ar knipi tur ir +-20V amplitūda bez kādiem tranzistoriem.
----------
Drusku vēl neskaidrība ar taisngriezi. Priekš kam tā D1 diode tur vajadzīga? Uzmodelēju datorā bez viņas un man signāls pat simetriskāks.

----------


## karloslv

Obsi, Obsi, kopš kura laika 9 nV/sqrtHz ir neiedomājami mazs troksnis? Ulalā  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

D1 ir lai ierobežotu OP pastiprinājumu negatīvā pusperioda laikā. Savādāk ieejā esot signālam zem nulles, OP atpakaļsaitē nevarēs plūst strāva, tā izejas spriegums nokritīsies līdz negatīvajai barošanai un tālākā uzvedība jau atkarīga no paša OP.

----------


## sasasa

> D1 ir lai ierobežotu OP pastiprinājumu negatīvā pusperioda laikā. Savādāk ieejā esot signālam zem nulles, OP atpakaļsaitē nevarēs plūst strāva, tā izejas spriegums nokritīsies līdz negatīvajai barošanai un tālākā uzvedība jau atkarīga no paša OP.


 Dīvaini ka ar vienu diodi simulators parāda simetrisku signālu, bet ar divam diodēm parāda  pavisam nesimetrisku signālu

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Bet protams, ka parāda nesimetrisku, jo katrā pusperiodā pastiprinājums ir savādāks. Ja godīgi man nav skaidrs kā dēļ tur simulācijā vispār sanāk divpusperiodu taisngriezis, ja bija jāsanāk vienpusperioda. Tā dēļ nesimulēju vienkāršas shēmas, tās vieglāk ir realitātē pārbaudīt, ne simulēt un dzīvē aplauzties. Plus ja Tev ir vienpolāra barošana un mazs iejas signāls, skaties, lai OP izeja maz tik zemu masai var nokristies. Lodē kopā un skaties, esmu visai drošs, ka rezultāts atšķirsies no simulācijas.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Dīvaini ka ar vienu diodi simulators parāda simetrisku signālu, bet ar divam diodēm parāda  pavisam nesimetrisku signālu


 Ja paštuko līdzi "uz pirkstiem", tad tā arī abos gadījumos sanāk kā simulatorā.

----------


## sasasa

> Tā dēļ nesimulēju vienkāršas shēmas, tās vieglāk ir realitātē pārbaudīt, ne simulēt un dzīvē aplauzties. .


 Man tās analogās lietas pavisam neskaidras, tāpēc arī mēģinu ko sabakstīt simulatorā. Pie ka nav man nevienas pašas DIPu analogās mikrenes mājās, ko uz "maizes dēļa" pamēģināt.   ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

AndriZ, jā, atvainojos, pirmajā gadījumā tiešām sanāk divpusperiodu taisngriezis, jo OP izejai atduroties pret barošanas masu, uz shēmas izeju spriegums nonāk caur atgriezenisko saiti. Nu, nez, manuprāt, tā pat jāizvēlas rail to rail OP, savādāk jau pie maza signāla ieejā, pie vienpolāras barošanas izejā var būt pastāvīgs spriegums. Tas nu ir jāskata no konkrētā modeļa. Lai gan divpolāru barošanu nav nemaz tik grūti panākt.

----------


## karloslv

Es piekritīšu kodolšķiltavam, ka tādā veidā mocīt OP, ļaujot tā izejai tikai strēbt (vai dot) strāvu, ir bezpreģels. Tā ir nopietna uzprasīšanās uz problēmām un nekorekta projektēšana, kas ir stipri atkarīga no konkrētās detaļas (OP) parametriem.

----------


## AndrisZ

> tādā veidā mocīt OP, ļaujot tā izejai tikai strēbt (vai dot) strāvu, ir  bezpreģels. Tā ir nopietna uzprasīšanās uz problēmām un nekorekta  projektēšana


 No otras puses- parasts komparatora režīms.

----------


## Jurkins

Es kādreiz esmu izmantojis šitādu shēmu divu pusperiodu taisngriezim.

----------


## karloslv

Tipa komparators, bet tāpēc komparatora mikruha ir tā projektēta, lai droši varētu iet tajos piesātinājumos un ātri iziet no tiem. Ok, rail/rail OP droši vien pavilktu, bet tomēr nežēlīgi - opiņš ir pārsvarā projektēts lietošanai darba diapazonā, nevis tā ekstrēmos.

----------


## sasasa

> bet tomēr nežēlīgi - opiņš ir pārsvarā projektēts lietošanai darba diapazonā, nevis tā ekstrēmos.


 Es jau tikai gatavu shēmu paņēmu ko piedāvā Linear Technology. Saprašanas par tur iekšienē notiekošajiem procesiem ir gaužām maz.
Sobrīd "zavns draugam", lai saprastu dažas lietas.
Pēc neveiksmīga mēģinājuma nobīdīto signālu (bildē signāls aiz kondensatora)) nolikt atpakaļ uz nulles, lai korekti darbotos taisngriezis (ar kondensatoru vien nesanāca), esmu izlēmis atteikties no taisngrieža, bet šā vai tā gribu zināt ka tādās situācijās rīkojas. Problēma tāda, ka pie dažādām frekvencēm signāla vidus līnija ir atšķirīgi nobīdīta pret viduspunktu. Mēginaju kompensēt ar pretestībam, bet tas tikai uz konkrētu frekvenci izdodas. teorētiski vai var atrast kaut kādu vidējo aritmētisko, bet īsti labi nav un līdz ar to taisngriezis nedarbojas korekti. It īpaši pie maziem signāliem..


Šobrīd uzzīmēju vēl vienu shēmiņu bez taisngrieža. Izejā gandrīz identisks rezultāts, kā iepriekšējai, tik darbojas krietni stabilāk. Taisngrieža vietā divi komparatori. Šobrīd nostrādā pie +-0.5mV starpības. Darba režīmam vajadzētu būt apmēram >= +- 30mV
Zaļais - ieejas ģenerators ar krītošu amplitūdu no 30mV uz leju, 
Sarkanais - izejas sigāls, no "Control" izejas (lai varu pēc voltiem viena grafikā salikt)uz mikrokontrolieri ies "OUT"


Par cik tas viss šobrīd tikai simulatorā, tad pirms taisu plates un sūtu daļas, gribu uzklausīt kritiku par kļūdām. Gan par ieejas ķēdēm, gan detaļu nomināliem, gan vēl visu kas šķiet nepareizi. 
Un *PATS GALVENAIS* - nekādi nevaru izdomāt kā lai regulēju sensoru jūtību  neizmainot ieejas simetriju (cik saprotu tad = trokšņu līmeni). Sīnuss man nav vajadzīgs, ar taisnstūri pat labi ka signāls straujāk aug, bet vajag kaut kādu iespēju regulēt. Šobrīd vienīgais ko varu iedomāties ir pielikt potenciometru paralēli pjezo vai pirmajai ieejai un tad glušīt signālu. Pieļauju ka varētu palielināties fons. Varbūt ir kādas civilizētākas metodes?

----------


## karloslv

Emm, tikai tagad pamazām iebraucu problemātikā. Tātad - vajadzīgs superjūtīgs "zero-cross" detektors? 

Padomā, kas notiek, ja simulācijas skaistajai matemātiskajai videi pievieno troksni. Ko darīs detektors? Lēkās kā negudrs, taisot īsus impulsus, kas ir lieki un var aizēnot derīgo signālu. Realitātē tos vēl ierobežos opiņa ātrums. Patiesībā pats simulācijā vari pielikt trokšņu avotu virknē vai paralēli pjeziķim. 

Risinājums ir histerēze, uz augošu pusvilni detektors nostrādā pie pozitīva sliekšņa, uz krītošu - pie negatīva. Es taisītu Šmita trigeri, pievienojot pozitīvu atgriezenisko saiti. Tur arī varēsi regulēt sliekšņa augstumu, kas būs jutība.

----------


## sasasa

> Padomā, kas notiek, ja simulācijas skaistajai matemātiskajai videi pievieno troksni. Ko darīs detektors? Lēkās kā negudrs, taisot īsus impulsus, kas ir lieki un var aizēnot derīgo signālu.
> Risinājums ir histerēze, uz augošu pusvilni detektors nostrādā pie pozitīva sliekšņa, uz krītošu - pie negatīva. Es taisītu Šmita trigeri, pievienojot pozitīvu atgriezenisko saiti. Tur arī varēsi regulēt sliekšņa augstumu, kas būs jutība.


 Taisnība. Turpinot domu - man vajadzīgi 2  monovibratori (laikam tā to sauc) vai trigeri, kas nostrādā pie attiecīga signāla līmeņa un paliek HIGH pozīcijā 1sekundi (kamēr beidzas visa šņjaga no pjezo) un tad atlec atpakaļ uz 0. Viens nostrādā no augoša signāla, otrs no krītoša, kuru izejas var sakomutēt caur diodēm un slēdzīšiem, lai nostrādā pēc vajadzības. Vienkāršs variants ar kondensatoriem laikam nederēs ( es tā domāju), jo palielinās nostrādāšanas laiku.
Bet joprojam akruāli - simetriska ieejas ķēde ar regulējamu pastiprinājumu/jutību.

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan tā īsti līdz pilnīgai saprašanai nevaru iebraukt idejā, bet komparatoram (vienam) ar pozitīvu atgriezenisko saiti taču var dabūt histerēzi kādu vien vajag.

----------


## sasasa

> Es gan tā īsti līdz pilnīgai saprašanai nevaru iebraukt idejā, bet komparatoram (vienam) ar pozitīvu atgriezenisko saiti taču var dabūt histerēzi kādu vien vajag.


 Pirmajam komparatoram var (šobrīd tā arī izdarīju), bet vai paliks simetriskas ieejas? un  vai nepalieināsies trokšņu līmenis? Un tas būs statisks iestatījums, jo jāmaina uzreiz 2 precīzas pretestības (pēc manas saprašanas), bet man vajag, lai jebkurā brīdī varu pieiet paregulēt jutību neizmanot ieejas simetriju (trokšņus). Kā jau teicu, man nav lielas saprašanas no analogām lietām, tāpēc arī te rakstu un bakstos ka pa tumsu. OK, ar tām ieeju simetrijām vēl pusbēda - ja būs par lielu trokšņi, tad varu priekšā vēl 2 buferus piekabināt (INA slēgums)
Šobrīd simulatorā uztapis papildinājums, kā rezultātā izejā nāk viens smuks signāls atkarībā no pieslēgtā (X1, X2) pusperioda un 1. kaskādes pastiprinājuma. Pagaidām samazināts impulsa garums līdz 80ms, lai nelien laukā no grafika.
Vēl neskaidrība par REF sprieguma avotu - vai var likt tikai 2 pretestību dalītāju vai tomēr jāliek aiz viņa vēl buferis? Simulators šito priekšā nepasaka  :: 


Vai ielikt dubulto potenciometru virknē ar R9 un R12   būtu sakarīgi, lai operatīvi pieregulētu jutību? 1. kaskādi laikam labāk neaiztikt.?
Un pie viena vēl jautājums - vai šeit pieminētie LMV722 derēs šādai shēmai? Vai kādas citas alternatīvas ar reel-to-reel un vienpolāru 3V barošanu?

----------


## karloslv

a) ja ir divpolāra barošana, pietiek komparatoram pozitīvu saiti pielikt, un būs tev simetrisks šmita trigeris.
b) ja ir vienpolāra barošana, caur kondensatoru visu pievelk pie virtuālās zemes (kuru ir smukais stils dabūt no opiņa atkārtotāja) un principā atkārto a)

----------


## sasasa

> a) pietiek komparatoram pozitīvu saiti pielikt, un būs tev simetrisks šmita trigeris.


 Vai var kādu linku uz bildīti? Par kuru no opiņiem iet runa - tak laikam jau ne par U1?
Vai es pareizi sapratu?





> b) ja ir vienpolāra barošana, caur kondensatoru visu pievelk pie virtuālās zemes (kuru ir smukais stils dabūt no opiņa atkārtotāja) un principā atkārto a)


 Šo te vēl jo vairāk gribās redzēt uz bildes, kā tad īsti un pareizi pievilkt. Jo cik saprotu, tad tas nav vienkārši atdalošais kondensators (ar to man nekas nesanāca - skat augstāk bildes)
..
..un īsti arī nesapratu KURĀ VIETĀ viņu iestellēt? Teorētiski viss baigi pa smuko - izgriež vidu un nostrādā pie attiecīga līmeņa, BET no kurienes es dabūšu nulli, kad signāla nav (mazāks par slieksni)?  Tipa ar kondensatoru atdalīt, un paņemt tikai impulsu no pārslegšanās? It kā var, bet tik paliek jautājums, kā viņu iestutēt? Es to redzu kā INA variantu no 3 opiņiem, kur šis būs trešā opiņa vietā  un divi pirmie kā buferi. Un beigās monovibrators, lai dabūtu smuku 1 impulsu no visas paketes.
Pamēģināšu ko uzzīmēt, tad varēsiet mani apmētāt  ::

----------


## sasasa

Prieki bija īsi. Simulators rāda, ka simetriskais Šmita trigeris palaiž garām pašu svarīgāko - pirmo signāla fronti  :: 
Īsti gan nesapratu kāpēc lēnām pieaugošam signālam viņš noķer pirmo fronti, bet kārtīgam tesienam laiž garām




 
apakš gals pret V/2. varbūt ka nepareizs slēgums?

*Atkārtošu uzdevumu - pjezo sensoram jānostrādā (komutējas ar slēdžiem):
1. no pirmās jebkāda signāla frontes.
2. no pozitīvas frontes
3. no negatīvas frontes
Jābūt regulējamam nostrādāšanas slieksnim, lai var atfiltrēt dabiskās vibrācijas un fonu.
Vājākais lietderīgais signāls no sensora apm. 20mV (tiks precizēts), max 20V.
Jābarojas no 3V bačas. Vēlama vienpolāra barošana.
Izejā viens 1s garš impulss (nav svarīgi 0 vai1). Var arī 0.1s impulss + pauze. Saderīgs ar ESP8266 (3.3V)
Pjezo saņem vibrāciju vai sitienus ne biežāk kā reizi 20s. Vibrācijas ilgums līdz 0.3s
Visām aizturēm jābūt maksimāli īsām. Ir svarīgas mikrosekumdes.
Pirmā posta aprakstu un bildi šobrīd ignorējam. Signālu detektēšana līdzīga, bet savādāka situācija.

*

----------


## next

A kapeec no abaam fronteem?
Sitieni naak no visaam puseem?

----------


## sasasa

Lai būtu lietojams dažādām situācijām.

----------


## sasasa

Tagad štukoju par barošanu. Šobrīd shēma apmēram šāda tikai opiņi citi - AD8534, R6, R7 ir potenciometri un MCP1700 sprieguma regulis. Šie nebija datubāzē.




Tālāk uz ESP8266 + MPU6050 + microSD.
Iezīmētā barošana ir arī visam pārējam.
Ir jānobaro no Li-ion vai LiPo aķīša. Kopējais patēŗiņš pīķos varētu būt līdz 250mA, vidējais šobrīd rāda 125mA. 
Tātad barošanas spriegums <=4.2V. Izejā 3.3V. Likšu MCP1700 (Vdo=178mV) regulatoru vai pat LTC1844 (Vdo=90mV) . Pēc datašīta ieejā un izejā pietiek ar 1uF keram. kondiķiem. Tad nu jautājums vai tiešām pietiks un vai pie opampa barošanas tad vēl jāliek 0.1uF  vai nav?

Vēl joprojām neskaidrība par viduspunkta sprieguma avotu - U4 mikrene, vai viņa vajadzīga vai var likt tikai 2 pretestību dalītāju? Pirmajos experimentos iztiku bez tā bufera. Osciloskopa vieta kompis, tā ka neko diži daudz apskatīt nevarēju. It kā viss darbojās, bet nav skaidrības ko zaudēju, ja viņu nelieku. Iegūstu to, ka man tagad 1 korpusā 4 opampi (AD8534) un vairāk nekas nav vajadzīgs.

Ja pareizi sapratu, tad R1, R2, R3, R4 jāliek precīzās pretestības. Kāda precizitāte te būtu vajadzīga?

----------

